
Twizzler: An Operating System for Next-Generation Memory Hierarchies [pdf] - ingve
https://www.ssrc.ucsc.edu/Papers/ssrctr-17-01.pdf
======
hurricaneSlider
Very cool.

I'm convinced access to persistent large addressable memory will fundamentally
change the way we program.

Less optimistically, I imagine it's going to take a lot of time for this
paradigm shift to happen. The idea of the cache hierarchy is a long held one
and permeates both education and industry.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
Didn’t the AS/400 (IBM iSeries today) pioneer this architecture with its
single-level store?

~~~
justincormack
Yes, and many other things. Ahead of its time.

